# New midi controller DIY project.



## ckett (Jan 11, 2021)

Just wanted to share my latest DIY custom midi controller. The controller is built around a circuit board made by Shantea Controls called OpenDeck (https://shanteacontrols.com). This board allows the ability to add potentiometers, buttons, encoders, sliders with total customization using a web based editor. No midi drivers are required and midi communication works via USB or standard Midi ports. All parts for this build were sourced from Mouser(https://www.mouser.com) The front panel was made to order from a company called Front Panel Express(https://www.frontpanelexpress.com). Front Panel Express provides their own CAD software to custom create your own designs. 

I decided that 9 100mm faders with corresponding knobs would be a good amount. Two ADSR areas with 45mm faders added to control synthesizer plugin parameters. The X-Y joystick can be assigned to any number of parameters in software instruments. 

Just wanted to share for those interested in tackling their own DIY project as there are so few high quality midi controllers for composer's needs.


----------



## bosone (Jan 12, 2021)

that's really cool!
it made me remember my old DIY midibox! 

...but why no buttons??


----------



## ckett (Jan 12, 2021)

I use other devices for buttons


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 12, 2021)

sexy, I am jealous.


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 12, 2021)

That is absolutely beautiful, and inspiring, thank you for sharing.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 12, 2021)

Holy c... how nice.

The funny thing is that one MiDi controller I always wanted to build would be for Synth1 (of all synths), staying as close to the GUI as possible, with a yellow faceplate and green numerical LEDs but most probably that will never happen.


----------



## ckett (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks all for the positive comments. I wanted to create something just generic enough to work with most situations.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 12, 2021)

This is awesome! I want to make a compact fader controller with just four 100mm faders for CC's, and the OpenDeck looks like it will be great for this.

Which 100mm faders did you use?


----------



## ckett (Jan 12, 2021)

The 100mm sliders I used: Bournes PTF01-082T-103B2. I had trouble finding them but had to order from this website: https://ph.rs-online.com/web/p/potentiometers/7703125/

These faders are compatible with these knobs made by Sifam. https://www.alliedelec.com/product/sifam-instruments/4-02-lk150-08/R1016324/

An alternative to the Bournes is a different model that can be ordered from Mouser: https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Bourns/PTF01-152A-103B2/?qs=VLbEAbY6DC%2BRFWZf7YL3ug==

They will only work with knobs that have a 4mm opening.

All potentiometers are 10K Ohm resistance.


----------



## ironbut (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks fantastic.
Congrats and thanks for the DIY links!


----------



## ckett (Jan 13, 2021)

ironbut said:


> Looks fantastic.
> Congrats and thanks for the DIY links!


Thank you. If anyone has questions about the build feel free to post.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 13, 2021)

I really wish I had the technical skills needed to make something like this. This looks amazing!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 13, 2021)

If you don't mind sharing, how much do the essential components for this cost? (Like, not including the case.) I see the OpenDeck is $150, which seems pretty reasonable to me. Asking because I might be interested in undertaking a project of this sort.


----------



## ckett (Jan 13, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how much do the essential components for this cost? (Like, not including the case.) I see the OpenDeck is $150, which seems pretty reasonable to me. Asking because I might be interested in undertaking a project of this sort.


All parts minus the Open Deck was around $700. I used very high quality Bournes sliders. One could use cheaper components to keep the cost down. The large faceplate wasn't cheap contributing about half the overall costs.


----------

